# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  کار با دیتابیس در جاوا اسکریپت

## sun2rise

سلام خدمت اساتید
آیا توسط جاوا اسکریپت یا با فریم ورک های جاوا اسکریپت میشه اطلاعات رو در دیتابیس ذخیره کرد بعدهم بازیابی کرد؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید اگه سایت یا منبعی هم میشناسید معرفی کنید
باتشکر

----------


## Mousavmousab

فکر کنم node.js الان کارش همین باشه ، چون اومده سمت سرور پس شاید ( یعنی حتماٌ) با دیتابیس هم کار می کنه. !

----------


## n.nowroozi

> سلام خدمت اساتید
> آیا توسط جاوا اسکریپت یا با فریم ورک های جاوا اسکریپت میشه اطلاعات رو در دیتابیس ذخیره کرد بعدهم بازیابی کرد؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید اگه سایت یا منبعی هم میشناسید معرفی کنید
> باتشکر


اگه از سمت کلاینت میخوای اینکارو انجام بدی نیاز هست سمت سرورت یه سری سرویس تعیین کنی با کال کردن اون سرویسها اینکارو انجام بدی.. اما اگه سمت سرور میخوای همونطور که دوستمون هم گفت میتونی از node استفاده کنی

----------


## cups_of_java

> سلام خدمت اساتید
> آیا توسط جاوا اسکریپت یا با فریم ورک های جاوا اسکریپت میشه اطلاعات رو در دیتابیس ذخیره کرد بعدهم بازیابی کرد؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید اگه سایت یا منبعی هم میشناسید معرفی کنید
> باتشکر


اگه دیتابیس شما REST پشتیبانی کنه یا اگه SQLی هستش براش یه لایه دسترسی REST روش درست کنید بله می تونید مستقیم از سمت کلاینت اینکار رو بکنید.

----------


## sun2rise

> اگه دیتابیس شما REST پشتیبانی کنه یا اگه SQLی هستش براش یه لایه دسترسی REST روش درست کنید بله می تونید مستقیم از سمت کلاینت اینکار رو بکنید.


ببینید من میخوام یک سایتی راه اندازی کنم که از دیتابیس sql server استفاده میکنه ، ولی از یک طرف دیگه هم میخوام یک فایل html درست کنم که محتویات فرم داخل این فایلم html توسط جاوا اسکریپت بره بشینه داخل دیتابیس sql serverی که روی هاست هستش (فایل html داخل کامپیوتر اجرا خواهد شد)
آیا میتونم این کار رو بکنم و اگر نیازی به REST می باشد چطوری میتونم با این REST کار کنم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------

